# Digiflavor Drop RDA



## Johan Marais (9/5/18)

Hi Guys

I bough the new VandyVape Pulse BF 80W Squonker with the Drop RDA. I would like a build based on the following if anyone can help 


Flavor
Don't like hot Vapor - Like a smooth colder vape, I liked running a 0.3 Build in my Zeus running at 40W (not always possible with Dual Coil) I would not mind building a single coil which would also prevent the drop from getting so hot with dual coil.
Best Wire to use? Diameter 3.0 or 2.5? Wraps? Single/Dual?
Would appreciate the experienced guys out there's opinion  

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darius1332 (9/5/18)

From my experience with the drop it works best with 3.0 or 3.5 ID coils depending on how thick the wire is. Used a Fused clapton kanthal build that was beefy and had excellent flavour at 3.0 ID but higher ID dropped flavour down used 5 or 6 wraps. Experimented with some SS316 Juggernaught wire, went to 4.0 and spaced and it was ok but worked better at 3.5. Currently have 3.5 ID UK flatwire flapton SS316 7 wraps and that is excellent.

Dual coil you want slightly raised and as close together as possible in the middle, the further apart the more the flavour suffers for me. Really haven't had it get too hot since I mostly use temp control but even the kanthal was fine, it can have a bunch of airflow to cool things down if fully open.

I haven't tried single coil, from everyone I have heard it doesn't work too well but I guess you could try a 4.5 ID clapton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/5/18)

I’m quite a fan of a dual 7 wrap ni80 24g. 

Simple and effective. Quick ramp, good flavour, easy to build and install. I think my last dual coil came out at 0.29(I think) and fired nicely at about 35-40w. 

I’m like you in the sense that I don’t like a hot vape so maybe this would work for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/5/18)

But I haven’t used the drop so I this is all experience based.

I have the same build in my Goon and that’s 0.27ohm at 42w. Magic.


----------



## Paul33 (9/5/18)

I need to clean and rewick, don’t judge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Marais (15/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’m quite a fan of a dual 7 wrap ni80 24g.
> 
> Simple and effective. Quick ramp, good flavour, easy to build and install. I think my last dual coil came out at 0.29(I think) and fired nicely at about 35-40w.
> 
> I’m like you in the sense that I don’t like a hot vape so maybe this would work for you.



Thanks Paul .... yes i didn't have NI80 but had SS S316L 24G and built a Dual Coil 10 Wrap of 2.2 Resistance and I must say it works damn well, quick ramp-up and tons of flavor - better than all the Aliens/Clapton fancy coils.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Johan Marais (15/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> But I haven’t used the drop so I this is all experience based.
> 
> I have the same build in my Goon and that’s 0.27ohm at 42w. Magic.



Yeah I vape @ 40W - Nice cool vape, big clouds and massive flavour ...... I think SS/NI80 ares still the best coils


----------



## Chilli (15/5/18)

Simple:

Framed staple aliens from @smilelykumeenit 

winner winner !!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/18)

Better late than never... @Heaven Gifts were kind enough to send me a Drop RDA for review and happily they set me the gold one! It's a dual coil RDA and as you all know I prefer a single coil but I like the design and especially the fact that the airflow holes are high and it doesn't appear like it will leak. It comes with two 810 drip tips but again I was happy when I looked in the extra bag of goodies and found a 510 adapter so I could use my own drip tips.

Fitting the dual coils was really simple and trimming the legs was a piece of cake! I fitted two Ni80 3mm Aliens from Bubble Wraps and wicking was also pretty simple. The resistance came out at 0.193Ω and I'm firing it on my Droid DNA75C with 26650 battery. I'm firing it at 35 watts.

I decided to try it as a non-BF RDA for a change because I will use it to test juices at a high wattage and lower resistance due to it being a dual coil RDA. 

So most importantly... how does it vape? Well for starters the airflow is really nice... and I have the airflow full open... and the flavour is pretty decent as well! I must say most of these new RDA and RTA's are all pretty good these days and having used the Drop RDA for a few hours I can't say there is anything I dislike about it.

It's interesting how different Red Pill is at lower resistance and higher power... not kak... just different and nice for a change! It will be good to test other juices with the RDA.

Happy I got it and thank you @Heaven Gifts for sending it to me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (14/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Better late than never... @Heaven Gifts were kind enough to send me a Drop RDA for review and happily they set me the gold one! It's a dual coil RDA and as you all know I prefer a single coil but I like the design and especially the fact that the airflow holes are high and it doesn't appear like it will leak. It comes with two 810 drip tips but again I was happy when I looked in the extra bag of goodies and found a 510 adapter so I could use my own drip tips.
> 
> Fitting the dual coils was really simple and trimming the legs was a piece of cake! I fitted two Ni80 3mm Aliens from Bubble Wraps and wicking was also pretty simple. The resistance came out at 0.193Ω and I'm firing it on my Droid DNA75C with 26650 battery. I'm firing it at 35 watts.
> 
> ...


Does look a lot different in gold. Any plans to review the Drop Dead RDA for us @Rob Fisher? I am actually really looking forward to getting my paws on one of those.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Does look a lot different in gold. Any plans to review the Drop Dead RDA for us @Rob Fis



Based on the reviews I've watched for it so far it's not on my list @Raindance.


----------



## Raindance (14/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Based on the reviews I've watched for it so far it's not on my list @Raindance.


Sorry, I do not know what went wrong with my previous post.

Why @Rob Fisher ?, Anything specific you noticed about it? I shared your "concern" about the DR, the name kind of put me off, and dropping dead is not to nice either but at least no animals are being hurt this time round.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Why @Rob Fisher ?, Anything specific you noticed about it? I shared your "concern" about the DR, the name kind of put me off, and dropping dead is not to nice either but at least no animals are being hurt this time round.



The consensus is that it's not as good as the Drop or the Dead Rabbit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (14/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The consensus is that it's not as good as the Drop or the Dead Rabbit.


That news has me back to square one again. I prefer my single coil RDA's, being a mech squonker, I just want a good dual coil RDA for those days the urge to cloud things up a bit comes around. Maybe I should just go for the Drop then?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/18)

Raindance said:


> That news has me back to square one again. I prefer my single coil RDA's, being a mech squonker, I just want a good dual coil RDA for those days the urge to cloud things up a bit comes around. Maybe I should just go for the Drop then?



I must say the Drop is really nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Better late than never... @Heaven Gifts were kind enough to send me a Drop RDA for review and happily they set me the gold one! It's a dual coil RDA and as you all know I prefer a single coil but I like the design and especially the fact that the airflow holes are high and it doesn't appear like it will leak. It comes with two 810 drip tips but again I was happy when I looked in the extra bag of goodies and found a 510 adapter so I could use my own drip tips.
> 
> Fitting the dual coils was really simple and trimming the legs was a piece of cake! I fitted two Ni80 3mm Aliens from Bubble Wraps and wicking was also pretty simple. The resistance came out at 0.193Ω and I'm firing it on my Droid DNA75C with 26650 battery. I'm firing it at 35 watts.
> 
> ...



Nice to see @Rob Fisher
Grat comments, photos amd feedback - very helpful
Hows the ramp up on those twin alien coils at 35Watts? Surely its quite slow?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/18)

Silver said:


> Nice to see @Rob Fisher
> Grat comments, photos amd feedback - very helpful
> Hows the ramp up on those twin alien coils at 35Watts? Surely its quite slow?



Yes, the first toot takes a bit of ramping... and then it's rocking and rolling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (16/7/18)

Raindance said:


> That news has me back to square one again. I prefer my single coil RDA's, being a mech squonker, I just want a good dual coil RDA for those days the urge to cloud things up a bit comes around. Maybe I should just go for the Drop then?
> 
> Regards


DR sq with dual coils...flavour and clouds.


----------

